# Level addon



## Speedreini93 (13. April 2009)

hallo

ich wollte mal fragen was das beste questaddon ist,wo angeziegt werden wo was ist z.b.?


----------



## Shinria (14. April 2009)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen was das beste questaddon ist,wo angeziegt werden wo was ist z.b.?




Dieses Addon nent sich Questlog O.O


----------



## Speedreini93 (14. April 2009)

war ja klar das sowas kommt!
Im buffed kommen meistens immer sowelche antworten und sachen die zum thema nicht passen!
Dann frage ich woanders halt nach.
Wie kleine Kinder noch schlimmer!

/close


----------



## Norowen (28. April 2009)

Du meinst sowas wie Questhelper oder Carbonite für WoW?

Hab ich bisher noch nichts gefunden.

Allerdings ist die Weltsuche in RoM extrem hilfreich wenn man sich beim Questen mal wieder verlaufen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und weniger Arbeitsspeicherbelastend ist es ohne ein solches AddOn auch ^^


----------



## Monsterburn (29. April 2009)

Hi!!

Gibt es nicht Mobinfo für ROM......
Also ich hab es es bei Curse gesehen.... jedoch weiss ich nicht wie man es Installiert da kein Setup Button
zur verfügung steht.
Ich weiss allerdings auch ned ob das Addon Mobinfo das gleiche ist wie bei WOW,
wenn jemand sich mit dem addon mobinfo auskennt der könnte sein Wissen hier
hinterlassen.


Lg Monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (30. April 2009)

Monsterburn schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Gibt es nicht Mobinfo für ROM......
> Also ich hab es es bei Curse gesehen.... jedoch weiss ich nicht wie man es Installiert da kein Setup Button
> ...



Es gibt ein Addon namens PbInfo, das die HP, Klasse und Stufe des Monsters wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt anzeigt. Mitinbegriffen sind ein Aggrometer, Farbige Health Bars, ein Quest Tracker (das Ding an der Seite, das deinen Questfortschritt anzeigt), eine Castbar, Chatlog wird gespeichert. Wenn ich was vergessen hab, isses ein Feature, das niemand (oder zumindest ich) nicht braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agaljar (14. Mai 2009)

Naja einzigste Quest-Addon was ich kenne/nutze ist Questwiz
Es zeigt dir auf der Karte an wo du Quests abgeben kannst und wo z.b Questmobs rumhängen.
Für faule leute wie mich sehr schön^^


----------



## Shamanizer (1. Juni 2009)

Kann dir da auch nur Questwiz empfehlen.. nutzte es selber auch und ist sehr hilfreich.

Leider geht die Version 0.5b seit dem Patch nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls da wer weiss obs schon ein neus gibt bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erasor84 (23. Juni 2009)

Shamanizer schrieb:


> Kann dir da auch nur Questwiz empfehlen.. nutzte es selber auch und ist sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Leider geht die Version 0.5b seit dem Patch nichtmehr
> 
> ...




Der ursprüngliche Entwickler scheint die Arbeit eingestellt zu haben. Jedoch hat sich Zilvermoon erbarmt und führt das Projekt weiter. Die aktuelle Version ist meines Wissens nach 0.5j. Achtung, bei Curse gibt es sowohl das alte wie auch das Projekt von Zilvermoon. Also Augen auf!


----------



## Shiero (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry muss erstmal fertig lachen^^
Questhelper gibt es also nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss schon schwer sein im Google "Questhelper" einzutippen oder?^^

Ansonsten empfehle ich ihn dir zu 100% bin damit super zufrieden gewesen.
Wird auch immer wieder aktualisiert! Also musst halt nach jedem Monat mal die nächste Version runterladen!

Hier mal nen LINK:


```
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/quest-helper.aspx
```

ansonsten gibt es da um die 3400 wow Addons.


----------



## Vigilantus (27. Juli 2009)

Shiero schrieb:


> Muss schon schwer sein im Google "Questhelper" einzutippen oder?^^
> [...]
> ansonsten gibt es da um die 3400 wow Addons.


Muss schon schwer sein, zu lesen, dass man gerade im RunesofMagic-Forum ist...

Vigilantus


----------

